# Insurance and a pedal box



## tmitch45

I'm seriously looking at getting a pedal box for my car as the lag is just killing me at the moment and ruining the drive. Is this something I should inform my insurance about as it only improves drivability not performance? Is this likely to increase the cost of my insurance? The same applies to the warranty on the car will this be affected? Cheers


----------



## streaky

What's a pedal box then?


----------



## tmitch45

streaky said:


> What's a pedal box then?


Its a device (electrics) for cars with modern accelerator pedals i.e. no physical connection to the engine like the older cars with a cable. As far as I'm aware and due to emission's regulations these cars have a delay or lag built in ?to reduce emission?? This makes the cars not enjoyable to drive in certain situation for example as I approach a roundabout and start slowing down, if I see there is a clear gap and slowly start to press the accelerator there is a really annoying delay or lag. The pedal box chip intercepts the positional sensor of the pedal and sends true signal to the engine which is adjustable. I guess to drive my car currently it feels like it would if my accelerator was connected to the engine with elastic lol. You get nothing and then suddenly everything. The pedal box essentially removes the lag when you start to press the pedal. All in its supposed to improve the drivability of the car not the performance.


----------



## Andyblue

So classed as a modification from your description, so in theory, yes you should inform your insurance. 

Wether it’ll make a difference to your premium - think it really depends who your with...


----------



## Andyblue

Just as another thought - can the lag you’re experiencing not be rectified directly on the car ? Something reset ???


----------



## fatdazza

As earlier post. It is a modification to your car. Failing to declare a modification can give the insurance company grounds to invalidate your insurance. Are you happy to take that risk?


----------



## Kerr

I would imagine it will come under a modification and you really need to cover yourself. 

What car is it? Does the lag, or lack of response from the initial pedal travel, Not disappear when you put the car into sports mode?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Interesting observation. If your car has different modes it might have different maps. I know Sport and Sport+ in our Merc are nigh on immediate, where as Eco and Comfort have a proper lah.

Assuming yours is auto too OP? Sometimes you get lag from the gearbox too.


----------



## sshooie

Any form of modification, i.e something added that it didn't have out of the factory should be declared.

I recently did a couple of quotes for my car and a couple refused to quote due to legal window tints to keep the dog cool.


----------



## Radish293

I put a Race Chip box on my car and my insurance only charged £25 for the modification. Money well spent. A lot of insurance firms will do anything not to pay a claim if they can. I would always be upfront with them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

I had to Google the pedal box and whilst I would always advise to inform your insurer they say this...

"Will my insurance cover remain unaffected?
Your insurance cover will not be affected since the engine remains standard."

https://www.pedalbox.com/en/audi/a7...tdi-quattro-272ps-200kw-2967ccm/pedalbox.html


----------



## tmitch45

Radish293 said:


> I put a Race Chip box on my car and my insurance only charged £25 for the modification. Money well spent. A lot of insurance firms will do anything not to pay a claim if they can. I would always be upfront with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What car did you fit it to mate did it reduce remove the lag totally? Did you look at other tuning boxes like DTUK? what made you go for Race chip? Did you get the controller or App.



Andyblue said:


> Just as another thought - can the lag you're experiencing not be rectified directly on the car ? Something reset ???


The lag is a well documented issue, as someone else mentioned I can put the car in dynamic and sports but I don't want to drive red lining it like a boy racer. These modes do remove the lag but makes the car far too harsh for my wife to drive daily or for my commute to work.


----------



## Taxboy

sshooie said:


> I had to Google the pedal box and whilst I would always advise to inform your insurer they say this...
> 
> "Will my insurance cover remain unaffected?
> Your insurance cover will not be affected since the engine remains standard."
> 
> https://www.pedalbox.com/en/audi/a7...tdi-quattro-272ps-200kw-2967ccm/pedalbox.html


I think I'd rather have that statement from my insurer than the retailer though !!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

sshooie said:


> I had to Google the pedal box and whilst I would always advise to inform your insurer they say this...
> 
> "Will my insurance cover remain unaffected?
> Your insurance cover will not be affected since the engine remains standard."
> 
> https://www.pedalbox.com/en/audi/a7...tdi-quattro-272ps-200kw-2967ccm/pedalbox.html


That's pretty shocking advice they give out there.

There will be a question on the Statement of Fact relevant to vehicle modifications, usually along the lines of "any alteration to the manufacturer's standard specification...". If you've answered no and then alter your car, then potentially your insurance contact could be invalid unless you inform your insurer and they accept the modification (either at normal terms or subject to a premium load). Some insurers just don't entertain modifications what so ever, so you will need to check with your own insurers.


----------



## tmitch45

sshooie said:


> I had to Google the pedal box and whilst I would always advise to inform your insurer they say this...
> 
> "Will my insurance cover remain unaffected?
> Your insurance cover will not be affected since the engine remains standard."
> 
> https://www.pedalbox.com/en/audi/a7...tdi-quattro-272ps-200kw-2967ccm/pedalbox.html


It should really say your insurance shouldn't be affected as the product doesn't increase performance but please inform your insurance.


----------



## fatdazza

sshooie said:


> I had to Google the pedal box and whilst I would always advise to inform your insurer they say this...
> 
> "Will my insurance cover remain unaffected?
> Your insurance cover will not be affected since the engine remains standard."
> 
> https://www.pedalbox.com/en/audi/a7...tdi-quattro-272ps-200kw-2967ccm/pedalbox.html


Lol - a bit like asking a barber if you need a haircut :lol:


----------



## sshooie

Taxboy said:


> I think I'd rather have that statement from my insurer than the retailer though !!
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Yup, why I said I would always inform, that way there is no ambiguity or voiding of policy.


----------

